# Pros and cons of pooled therapy dogs in the classroom



## Sweetearlgrey (Mar 3, 2015)

*Pros and cons of poodle therapy dogs in the classroom*

My passions lie somewhere between caffeine, dogs, and teaching. as a future educator, a passionate dog lover, as an advocate for alternative means of therapy. I know the many benifits of a dog in your life (lower blood pressure etc.) I am curious about the pros and cons of training your pet to work as a therapy animal in your own classroom environment? Is it beneficial to the dog to have that constant stimulation through the day? I know poodles are sensitive to emotions ad I'm not sure if they would thrive in an wnvrikment where there could be many different emotions? Also the general welfare of a dog, students are unpredictable, one could possibly hurt a dog the size of a mpoo I would love to hear from people who have experience in any of these areas


----------



## The Opera Poodle (Dec 19, 2012)

I don't know if this helps, but one of my son's best years in school was 1st grade because of a rabbit. It was a huge lope ear rabbit that ran free. It could hop back into it's cage if the kids got to much but it was stunning to see this rabbit usually preferring to bounce from desk to desk. The kids took turns feeding and caring for it. The kids could earn "treats" for the rabbit by acts of kindness or good progress. 

On the first day, I was dumbfounded an overcrowded room of six year old kids were going to coexist with this animal and it not be a problem. But that was the most grounded class of first graders that school had. It seem to bring a sort of fairyland calm to the class - flowers in pots, children at work/play, and a rabbit nibbling on a backpack. I'm not sure of how much the free roaming animal contributed or if it was just the creativity of a teacher who thought outside the box that made it so special, but it was all magic. Two years later, the school district said it was a health hazard or a parent complained - regardless, the bunny went bye-bye.

I would think if a lop ear rabbit could handle a class full of busy hands, a mpoo would have no problems. Excuse me if I missed it in another post, but what age group? Have you addressed the issue of being assigned a child that was allergic even to a poodle (rare but it happens - especially if the parents "decide" that is a problem.) I think it is a wonderful thing for all involved. The dog isn't left alone all day while you work, your class gets responsibility/animal compassion lessons first hand, and you get to mix all that you love in one lump.


----------



## Sweetearlgrey (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm an elementary creditialling candidate! Hopefully I'll be teaching k-3 but I'll take where a job lands me! I have thought about allergies and I think a poodle would be less risky unless the child was allergic to siliva vs dander. The enviroment you described is one I am hoping to go for, with reading to the dog for intervention students to reward petting times, I have read some literature that dogs really help with subject or test anxiety in children as well. They can also teach really great social skills and be a friend for a student with a disability or social issues.  thanks for the response!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

I think this is the coolest idea I have read in a while! Are there schools in your area which would allow this? I have heard of therapy dogs visiting schools, or service dogs accompanying children with special needs - but I don't think I have ever heard of a classroom dog.

My kids have all finished school now, but the last few years the two youngest attended, their principal had a dog who attended school with him every day. He was proudly considered the school dog. Not in a classroom though - in his office. However, when kids needed to, they could visit the office and give RJ a cuddle. He was an American Bulldog.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

It is a lovely idea to have a poodle for therapy in a classroom.

I had a friend who owned a Montessori school near my home. She knows Iris well. We were invided to attend on a regular basis. I brought along a bed pad which was her "place". Iif she got tired or worried, only once, she knew to go to her place. Iris was off limits when there. The children were taught this was her nap/resting place and they were to leave her alone, don't talk to her or touch her while there. I explained it was like her little private room like their bed in their room at home.

We never had a child disrespect Iris when in her place. She would lie there a short while then get up, come to me and engage the children again.

This worked like a charm. We both kissed going there after our friend retired and the new director no longer wanted our visits.

Hope you get to fulfill your therapy dog in the classroom dream.

Viking Queen and Iris


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

I love this idea. It would appeal to all types of kids in the classroom. 

pr


----------



## Sweetearlgrey (Mar 3, 2015)

Oh wow thanks for all of the responses! Do you all think it would be beneficial to train the dog as a therapy animal and get her certified and all of that?! Or would it make the most sense not to? Obviously I would have her obedience trained despite therapy dog or not


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Does the school you work for allow teachers to have therapy dogs in the classroom? I have worked in a few different schools that had a certified service dog in one of the classroom, but I've not seen one yet with a therapy dog. Do realize that most therapy dog certifying organizations will not extend their liability insurance if the dog is brought to your place of employment.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

I am a high school teacher, and my mother is an elementary teacher. They have certain days were therapy dogs come in. I think that they saw an improvement with struggling readers when they read to the dog. I don't think it would have such wonderful benefits if it was every day, but once every few weeks, would give students something to look forward to as well as work for. There is a ton of research that promotes the visits of a dog in classes


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I used to do therapy dog visits to schools four days a week. I do not know of any therapy dog organization that will insure a dog that accompanies its owner to work (a paid position). Now, this does not stop say a therapist from bringing their dog to work with them, however their insurance carrier would probably require a rider to cover the dog... or the owner would provide their own private coverage. Most schools do not want the teachers' attention divided between the students and the dog... and will not allow a teacher to bring her dog to the classroom on a daily basis, unless there is another person monitoring the dog. Liability is a huge factor. Consider that it only takes a split second for a a bite to occur, even with a teacher, aides, and therapy dog handlers present. In that split second you can have a child gnashing his teeth into your dog's ear, blood spurting, kids screaming. Will your well trained dog resist the urge to bite back? Now, imagine how much worse that scenario would be if there was no dog handler present. So, I would not want any therapy dog present at a school without a handler who's attention was on the dog full time. All it would take is one accident and the therapy dog program could be cancelled. The integrity of the program needs protection, the dog needs protection and, of course, the children. There are reasons for all the rules, and it is to protect this wonderful program. If you want your dog to be a therapy dog, go ahead. There are plenty of venues with weekend and evening visits. If you are a new teacher, I would suggest recruiting an experienced dog therapy group to visit on a regular basis.


----------



## Sweetearlgrey (Mar 3, 2015)

Charmed said:


> I used to do therapy dog visits to schools four days a week. I do not know of any therapy dog organization that will insure a dog that accompanies its owner to work (a paid position). Now, this does not stop say a therapist from bringing their dog to work with them, however their insurance carrier would probably require a rider to cover the dog... or the owner would provide their own private coverage. Most schools do not want the teachers' attention divided between the students and the dog... and will not allow a teacher to bring her dog to the classroom on a daily basis, unless there is another person monitoring the dog. Liability is a huge factor. Consider that it only takes a split second for a a bite to occur, even with a teacher, aides, and therapy dog handlers present. In that split second you can have a child gnashing his teeth into your dog's ear, blood spurting, kids screaming. Will your well trained dog resist the urge to bite back? Now, imagine how much worse that scenario would be if there was no dog handler present. So, I would not want any therapy dog present at a school without a handler who's attention was on the dog full time. All it would take is one accident and the therapy dog program could be cancelled. The integrity of the program needs protection, the dog needs protection and, of course, the children. There are reasons for all the rules, and it is to protect this wonderful program. If you want your dog to be a therapy dog, go ahead. There are plenty of venues with weekend and evening visits. If you are a new teacher, I would suggest recruiting an experienced dog therapy group to visit on a regular basis.


Thanks for the great advice! This was what I was really looking for as I don't know much about the therapy dog program, besides many of the benefits of having a tdog in a classroom. The last thing I would want to do is to damage the reputation of a program that I think is highly valuable to a learning experience for children.  I won't be a teacher for about another year (fingers are crossed for a spring placement), and I doubt my Master Teacher would want to bring in therapy dogs if its not part of their schedule in the classroom, but when I do get a job, I will for sure be looking for experienced handlers to bring dogs to the classroom. Its great to know that your own therapy animal will not be covered, I didn't know that  whats most important to me is the health of my (future) pup and students and the integrity of therapy animals.


----------

